
Show HN: A simple machine learning game in PHP - fulldecent
https://github.com/fulldecent/19-questions
======
theoneone
Get rid of that deprecated message of php

~~~
fulldecent
Thank you, I have made the update and it is live now.

------
crispytx
I tried to teach it but it didn't work =(

~~~
fulldecent
Please explain what you are seeing.

Also note that learning is a slow process. Please play multiple times while
thinking about the same object to make an impact.

